# Patellar Tendon Tear...to Brace or not to Brace



## trippinsoul (Dec 17, 2014)

Well at the end of last season I must have partially torn my patellar tendon. I had an x-ray in May and finally got an MRI at the end of October that confirms some meniscal degeneration, a partial (less than 50%) tear of the patellar tendon and Patella Alta (patella sitting high on the shin bone)...the thing is, I ended the season riding strong and even had a pretty decent summer of downhill mtb...my knee was often in low-grade pain which isnt unusual for me as a 40something rider and person who takes (sometimes dumb) falls, but to now have it diagnosed means its a real injury with real consequences...

SO...My question is for anybody who has experienced this or other patella/patellar tendon issues...were you able to ride through the recovery period? Did you wear a knee brace and if so, what style and how effective was it? 

My physiotherapist and doctor don't believe I'll need surgery to fix it, and actually recommended staying active as long as I dont over-do it. I would like to think there's a middle ground where I can still ride with the right knee support.... but am I completely delusional? Is this season a wrap for me? Please say it aint so!


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

So your options are:

1. Take the winter off and recover
2. Wear a knee brace and stay on easier terrain at slower speeds
3. Say "screw it" and ride like you usually do risking further injury and possibly surgery

Does ONE of those choices sound appealing to you?









Ultra Knee Support with Bilateral Hinges


Go fearlessly forward in all of your training. The Ultra Knee Brace With Bilateral Hinges is an excellent pain reliever, joint stabilizer and injury protector. Level 3 - Maximum Protection offers maximum stability and support for moderate to major conditions. BEST FOR: Helps prevent and heal...




www.shockdoctor.com





FWIW I have one of these in a medium I'll sell you for $45 shipped.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I had patella problems from mx and wore knee braces at the time. I found knee braces made it more painful (I wore them for protection not for my patella). Never had any real issues with snowboarding or mtb with it. Id strongly recommend avoiding surgery if your doctors say it’s fine. If you can use it without issue dont put yourself through that, joint surgery is aweful.


----------



## Adam9 (Jan 13, 2021)

It seems unbelievable but the small patellar straps that go round the knee and put pressure on the tendon make a huge difference for me.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Adam9 said:


> It seems unbelievable but the small patellar straps that go round the knee and put pressure on the tendon make a huge difference for me.


Never seen those before, really cool! Compression without having a tensor bunching up or a bulky sleeve.


----------



## Adam9 (Jan 13, 2021)

Mike256 said:


> Never seen those before, really cool! Compression without having a tensor bunching up or a bulky sleeve.


Yeah, apparently they help with the tendon tracking correctly. I had my right patellar tendon surgically re attached about 8 years ago after a significant partial tear and currently have chronic tendonitis in my left and despite my scepticism they have been really effective.


----------



## Ancient1 (Feb 18, 2018)

Adam9 said:


> Yeah, apparently they help with the tendon tracking correctly. I had my right patellar tendon surgically re attached about 8 years ago after a significant partial tear and currently have chronic tendonitis in my left and despite my scepticism they have been really effective.





trippinsoul said:


> Well at the end of last season I must have partially torn my patellar tendon. I had an x-ray in May and finally got an MRI at the end of October that confirms some meniscal degeneration, a partial (less than 50%) tear of the patellar tendon and Patella Alta (patella sitting high on the shin bone)...the thing is, I ended the season riding strong and even had a pretty decent summer of downhill mtb...my knee was often in low-grade pain which isnt unusual for me as a 40something rider and person who takes (sometimes dumb) falls, but to now have it diagnosed means its a real injury with real consequences...
> 
> SO...My question is for anybody who has experienced this or other patella/patellar tendon issues...were you able to ride through the recovery period? Did you wear a knee brace and if so, what style and how effective was it?
> 
> My physiotherapist and doctor don't believe I'll need surgery to fix it, and actually recommended staying active as long as I dont over-do it. I would like to think there's a middle ground where I can still ride with the right knee support.... but am I completely delusional? Is this season a wrap for me? Please say it aint so!


I don’t have the tendon issue but do have chondramalacia (sic) patella aka runners knee or skiers knee. It’s on the right knee. It’s the reason I went from skiing to snowboarding back in the nineties. I put the bad knee in front . With the advent of wide shaped skis I went back to skiing, but now that I’m 76 the condition has become chronic so I’m giving snowboarding a try again this winter. I wear a neoprene brace with some nylon supports and a bunch of Velcro straps when I do squats and a knee strap for gym climbing. I’ll be wearing the full brace for riding. I would definitely recommend wearing a brace of some type to protect your tendon. A 50% tear is no joke. Good luck and take care


----------



## trippinsoul (Dec 17, 2014)

Adam9 said:


> It seems unbelievable but the small patellar straps that go round the knee and put pressure on the tendon make a huge difference for me.



YES! I totally got the same thing and its been a gamechanger for me. Tried on all types of braces and sleeves and this little strap was the least bulky option and alleviated the pain immediately...and since I have patella alta it also avoids aggravating my kneecap from the top like most sleeves and braces....thanks for the suggestion!



Ancient1 said:


> I don’t have the tendon issue but do have chondramalacia (sic) patella aka runners knee or skiers knee. It’s on the right knee. It’s the reason I went from skiing to snowboarding back in the nineties. I put the bad knee in front . With the advent of wide shaped skis I went back to skiing, but now that I’m 76 the condition has become chronic so I’m giving snowboarding a try again this winter. I wear a neoprene brace with some nylon supports and a bunch of Velcro straps when I do squats and a knee strap for gym climbing. I’ll be wearing the full brace for riding. I would definitely recommend wearing a brace of some type to protect your tendon. A 50% tear is no joke. Good luck and take care


Yeah the bad knee going in front is a good plan, although I started riding a directional board because of ankle surgery to give the other leg a rest lol ... guess I put away my Sashimi and commit to full switch this year. And I salute you for riding at 76 ...given how I feel at 40 I'd be happy for even 10 more years!


----------

